# cost for installing turbo at shop



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

What should a shop charge to install a turbo, if i buy all the parts for it? I mean all they got to do is custom fit all the piping, and weld them on. But last time i went to the shop they were like no man just get a sr20det. I'm like DUDE, i don't have that much. IT's on a few hundred cheaper to get the ga16 turboed, might as well but the sr20det. And that's annoying as hell, cause i don't have any of that stuff. I'd rather turbo my engine. how much should they charge? Or i probably need to find a shop that specializes in turbo kits.


----------



## xher0 (Apr 2, 2003)

cause i was going to do the nos setup, but then, from what i read, i'd be better off, spending 500 gathering turbo parts and after upgrading my fuel system, paying another few dollars to have my stuff installed.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

you're gonna spend a hell of a lot more than $500 on turbo parts.

Call around to your local shops and ask. or search, there's plenty of info about GA16 turbo kits.


----------

